# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  Movie that scared you the most when you were a kid.

## Sagan

Prob. Halloween for me. I think it was the music.

----------


## T-Bone

The scariest movie for me as a child was actually supposed to be a KIDS movie. It was called "Mac and Me". Those aliens scared the bejesus outta me. But oddly, horror movies never did. I loved them.

----------


## The Wanderer

I watched a movie called Candy Man when I was younger.  I was terrified to look in mirrors after watching that

----------


## Grand Jete

Haha, the scariest movie for me when I was really little was actually a TV show, but since we owned it in VHS, I assumed it was a movie. It was Shelly Duvall's Faerie Tale Theatre...specifically, the Red Riding Hood feature. My friends and I were watching it and got freaked out when the wolf appeared on the screen. And so, being the smart kids we were, we worked as a team to push the TV off the stand, nearly ruining it. Yeah, my dad was pleased about that one. 

I recently went back to check out the movie on YouTube (since I couldn't find our version) and now I think Shelly Duvall's scarier than the wolf. :: 

Edit: In case you're realllly bored. Have at it.

----------


## Anteros

> I watched a movie called Candy Man when I was younger.  I was terrified to look in mirrors after watching that



Oh yeah, I didn't like that movie either.  The part with the bees really bothered me!

----------


## shelbster18

> Prob. Halloween for me. I think it was the music.



Haha, same with me. I love the theme music for that movie. I don't know what it would be without it.  ::D:  Also, The Texas Chainsaw Massacre, Hellraiser, and The Amityville Horror.

----------


## Cam

I watched childs play with my cousin late one night after my parents were asleep.. we we're like 9 or 10, scared the hell out of us lol.

----------


## Arcadia

> I watched childs play with my cousin late one night after my parents were asleep.. we we're like 9 or 10, scared the hell out of us lol.



Yes, it was Child's Play for me too.  I had horrendous nightmares about that doll.

Also..Killer Clowns from Outer Space.  Ridiculous movie but clowns are so creepy imo.

----------


## supersky

Animated version of the Phantom of the Opera, where the rat catcher is herding the rats through the sewer. I loved that movie though, and would always make my dad hire it from the video store.
Actually the movie that most traumatised me was a Mr Bean one involving laxatives. I was and still am terribly grossed out by it.

----------


## jsgt

House -1986
All the monsters freaked me out, but the one that scared the crap out of me the most was Big Ben. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jM3YgJSSIQ

----------


## Cage

> A made-for-TV movie called _Don't be Afraid of the Dark_ from the early 70's(?) I convinced my parents that I was old enough to watch it, and then went to bed trembling under the covers.



Hah. I have a experience similar to this, for the same show.

----------


## shelbster18

> I watched childs play with my cousin late one night after my parents were asleep.. we we're like 9 or 10, scared the hell out of us lol.



Haha, that one scared me, too. Those movies are funny nowadays. xD

----------


## colleen

Without a doubt it was Stephen King's IT. 

I was only about 5 years old and I watched it all alone. My parents were busy with my brothers Boy Scout Troupe so they had no idea what I was watching. I had nightmares for days and days. 



Another movie I remember having very vivid nightmares from was The Fly (1986). I remember my dad waking me up because I was screaming and banging on my mattress in the middle of the night after watching that.

----------


## CeCe

Chucky

----------


## WintersTale

Don't laugh...

But the one scene in Ghostbusters II, where they were under a subway and they get surrounded by corpses...

I had nightmares for weeks after watching that. And it doesn't scare me now, but it terrified me then.

----------


## Antidote

The Blob - 1988

----------


## Ironman

I saw The Exorcist on TV when I was 6.

----------


## Marleywhite

Chucky

----------


## FracturedMoonlight

There were a few things, but from what I can remember...

"The Neverending Story" the first one, mostly the wolf part xD There were a couple odd TV shows that I caught every now and again that scared me too, but this was when I was really little and horror movies were kept away from me.

I remember seeing "Chucky" at seven, and not trusting any of my dolls. My grandpa used to send my sister and I porcelain dolls, which were so pretty, but then after that, they were stored FAR away from me, kept out of sight. Then I saw "Ghosts of Mars" at eleven and remember being totally freaked out; saw things in the dark and had nightmares. I know, I'm a big chicken =P But in my defense, I was deprived of any horror films growing up, so I didn't know what to expect.

----------


## Apocalyptic

That has to be Evil Dead.

----------

